# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Perse limitohet korigjimi i shkrimeve ?

## Anesti_55

Ndodhe qe nje teme e shkruajme me gabime ortografike , por limitimi i kohes prej nje ore per korigjim nuk mjafton, pasi ne te shumten e rasteve pjesmarrja ne formum eshte spontane dhe nuk te le kohe te besh korigjim.Ndoshta dhe per ta fshire nje teme duhet te ishte e lejueshme.Une nuk di nese ka nje version per te fshire nje teme.

----------


## Albo

> Ndodhe qe nje teme e shkruajme me gabime ortografike , por limitimi i kohes prej nje ore per korigjim nuk mjafton, pasi ne te shumten e rasteve pjesmarrja ne formum eshte spontane dhe nuk te le kohe te besh korigjim.Ndoshta dhe per ta fshire nje teme duhet te ishte e lejueshme.Une nuk di nese ka nje version per te fshire nje teme.


Editimi i postimit lejohet deri 1 ore pasi ke postuar postimin, qe eshte kohe mese e mjaftueshme per te bere korrigjimin. Arsyeja perse nuk lejojme ndryshimin e postimit pas nje ore, ose pse nuk lejojme fshirjen e temave nga anetaret eshte e thjeshte: mendimi qe ti shpreh ne ate postim eshte yti, por tema e diskutimi eshte informacion publik, u perket gjithe anetareve te forumit. Ashtu si hapesi i temes nuk ka te drejte te fshije/editoje nje teme ne te cilen kane shprehur mendim dhjetra anetare te tjere, pasi bashke me temen fshihet edhe postimi e mendimi i atyre anetareve te tjere.

Kjo nuk perben problem nese para se ta postosh mesazhin apo pasi e poston, te mund te besh korrigjimet perkatese.

Albo

----------


## Scion

Me fjale te tjera, Anest

1. Mendohoni mire perpara se te shkruani. (Shume pak veta e bejne)
2. Pasi te mendohesh, shkruaje perpara ne nje faqe Word (Akoma me pak)
3. Korrigjoje (rralle)
4. Hidhe online. (Te gjith te tjeret bejne vetem kete)

 :buzeqeshje: 

Pra, shumica bejne vetem hapin e 4te dhe te 3te me rralle, per 1 dhe 2 as qe behet fjale!

Best,

----------


## AlbaneZ

1 ore koha e editimit ?! Nuk ma do mendja se eshte me shume 15-20 minuta.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> 1 ore koha e editimit ?! Nuk ma do mendja se eshte me shume 15-20 minuta.


Nje ore eshte.


Mos te kete kohe fare, se editimi sduhet te jete vetem per korogjime drejtshkrimore.........nejse

----------

